# Manual climate control to automatic swap? (MK4)



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

I did a search on this and all I came up with were a few threads just like this one with no useful information, just smartass comments and people asking the same questions i am. And I'm sorry if this gets posted a lot, I dont ever hang out in this forum.

Anyways, like the title says, I'm wondering what it would take to install an automatic climate control unit in a MK4 GLI with manual control. Im pretty sure its not just a plug-n-play situation (although i would love to be wrong about that ). If anyone out there has ever attempted this, I could use your input. I'm really just trying to determine if it would even be worth the effort or if it would end up costing me a shload of time and money for something that isn't that much better than just turning the damn dial by hand. I appreciate any info, thanks!


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

You've probably found most of the threads on the swap, and already seen the video, but for the benefit of those who have not seen it I dug it back up. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEVCcDwMj_o


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

I appreciate the video. :thumbup: However, I kinda had a feeling that it would end up being more work than it was worth. I'm not opposed to a good project, but the objective in this one just isn't worth the time and effort to me unfortunately. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## thatAstock18T (Nov 16, 2005)

I would like to know more about this also. i don't see why the whole dash and cluster needs to be removed when u have a harness adapter from kufatec unless you have to replace the fan as well. but even so that would only involve removing the glove box, center console, radio and stock climate control.


----------



## skullY (Feb 18, 2005)

thatAstock18T said:


> but even so that would only involve removing the glove box, center console, radio and stock climate control.


 And the seats and dash as well. Did you watch the video? 

Anyway, I just got a climatronic setup from someone over on tdiclub, and I'm gonna be installing it next weekend. Anyone that wants to drag themselves out to the bay area is welcome to come help "supervise" it.


----------

